# Flexibility Exercises



## ezra (Dec 13, 2006)

What are some good exercises, or websites for getting more flexability in your rotary cuff? My backswing doesn't go back as easily as I want it.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Heres a quick one you can do at home. Put your back to a wall about 1 foot out from the base boards. Put the back of each hand against its coresponding shoulder. Rotate far enough to the left so that you can extend both hands out and touch the wall. Rotate back to center, then rotate to the right, again touching the wall with both hands. They say to touch the wall 15 times on each side.... Take a 5 minute break and do it again, do 3 sets. Easy, doesn't require anything special...


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

(excuse typos..)

If you have injured your rotator cuff then you need to be sure it heals or rest it until swelling goes down. If the cartilage is slightly torn, there really nothing you can do about it (expect surgery or a cortisone shot). To prevent future injury you should strengthen your shoulder and triceps muscles, so the tendons don't take the stress. 

And yes, stretching your shoulder is also helpful. any golf website should have what you need. You a gym member? Go see a PT (physical therapist) for a session or two to understand proper stretching AND treatment post-play).

Perhaps check out some therapies that baseball pitchers do after a game. They ice their shoulder heavily after the game, and use alternating heat and cold the days after. Cold to reduce swelling and heat to help heal the micro-tears.

good luck!


----------

